# Critique if you dont mind



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

Troy Quad | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The square downtown | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Car in HDR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 6, 2011)

Seriously?  Three links?

People dont like to click links.  I dont like having to go hunting in another site to find images and then come back here to post up my thoughts.  I ain't a servant.

Post up 2-3 images in a thread for people to see.


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

Well thanks for your 2 cents...

I guess when I post another thread I'll clarify the critique should be on the images...and not the layout on how I post my threads. I respect the way you feel about links and what not. I just have my own ways of wanting to do things. Just like photography.


----------



## Syco (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the car the best of the three.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 6, 2011)

TheDiabetesHero said:


> Well thanks for your 2 cents...
> 
> I guess when I post another thread I'll clarify the critique should be on the images...and not the layout on how I post my threads. I respect the way you feel about links and what not. I just have my own ways of wanting to do things. Just like photography.


 
Thats great if you want to do things your own way.  Just don't expect to get a flood of comments and critique as the majority of people here will not click on links.

It was intended as a helpful comment to ensure you get good critiques.

But its all good, post up those links.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 6, 2011)

I find the red orange color of the second link to be a little washed out.
Maybe try a B&W version?


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> I find the red orange color of the second link to be a little washed out.
> Maybe try a B&W version?



Tried a B&W conversion and I think it looks a lot better. It also gives it more of that classic Christmas kinda feel to it

thank you for your input


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 6, 2011)

TheDiabetesHero said:


> Well thanks for your 2 cents...
> 
> I guess when I post another thread I'll clarify the critique should be on the images...and not the layout on how I post my threads. I respect the way you feel about links and what not. I just have my own ways of wanting to do things. Just like photography.


 

its polite when you come onto a site asking for critiques to at least have the courtesy to show us the pics. people shouldn't have to click on other links and go to other sites to help you out.   it helps when you make it easy on those you are asking help from.


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> TheDiabetesHero said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks for your 2 cents...
> ...



Thank you...

I believe we've been through this :meh:


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 6, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> TheDiabetesHero said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks for your 2 cents...
> ...



Yeah but posting images here doesnt up the Flickr view count


----------



## ghache (Jan 6, 2011)

wow peoples, YOU CLICK LINKS ALL ****IN DAY, thats why they invented the MOUSE. to click the **** out of the interwebz. dont be lazy, it takes 2 sec to click on a ****in link. its faster to get the image right away but clicking a link is not going to kill you. people post link sometimes and i see "ohh its too big, ohhh its too ****in small, stop being picky and strop crying for **** sakes. no pictures? no need to cry, moooovee along,


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 6, 2011)

ghache said:


> wow peoples, YOU CLICK LINKS ALL ****IN DAY, thats why they invented the MOUSE. to click the **** out of the interwebz. dont be lazy, it takes 2 sec to click on a ****in link. its faster to get the image right away but clicking a link is not going to kill you. people post link sometimes and i see "ohh its too big, ohhh its too ****in small, stop being picky and strop crying for **** sakes. no pictures? no need to cry, moooovee along,



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## scotch59 (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent HDRs .. the car one is my favorite! and the first one seems to lack color.. IMO. 
but none the less great job!

and love the fisheye on #2


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 7, 2011)

TheDiabetesHero said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > I find the red orange color of the second link to be a little washed out.
> ...


 






But in all seriousness, I looked at the picture and I don't think the fisheye look is good in this situation. I will say I really like the starburst of light on the left hand side though.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2011)

TheDiabetesHero said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > wow peoples, YOU CLICK LINKS ALL ****IN DAY, thats why they invented the MOUSE. to click the **** out of the interwebz. dont be lazy, it takes 2 sec to click on a ****in link. its faster to get the image right away but clicking a link is not going to kill you. people post link sometimes and i see "ohh its too big, ohhh its too ****in small, stop being picky and strop crying for **** sakes. no pictures? no need to cry, moooovee along,
> ...


 
It's not laziness.  I didn't click on them.  Who knows where a link will take you is the reason.  Many lead you in a opposite direction.  They're probably great pics.  I guess Me and whoever else feels this way will miss out.  

Just less people viewing your work I guess.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 7, 2011)

It's against the rules to post other people's pics so if the OP protests, I'll take them down.

*Not my photo's!*




Troy Quad by thediabeteshero, on Flickr




The square downtown by thediabeteshero, on Flickr




Car in HDR by thediabeteshero, on Flickr


----------



## ringokid (Jan 7, 2011)

I find it funny that every forum i go to has flame wars. Just dont worry about it if he doesnt want to post links then leave the forum, hell find out if noone views his thread . And dont respond back to people that are just trying to let you know how forums work impolitly and there wont be any problems.

thats MY 2 cents.

Oh yea. I like the car pic its an epic photo.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't want to get into the great discussion over "clicking links", but just so TheDiabetesHero understands, one of the reason that some people, including myself, would prefer not to have to clink links is that they can be alter maliciously by people other than the original poster, that being you in this case.  Personally, I have nothing against having to click links, but I am always leary that they are going to take me somewhere they shouldn't at no fault of mine or yours - it has and does happen.  

I looked at your images and am just curious what software you are using - I am new at this HDR stuff  and so I am not really qualified to critique images as yet, but I am interested in the software people are using and the techniques they use to achieve the final result, e.g. one raw image converted to three TIFFs before HDR processing, or three raw images run through some HDR software - just interested more in the technical side of conversions for now.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 8, 2011)

crap all that and the pics are just weird?  Underexposed?  Fisheyed?  Huh ok I was going to leave a big trying to be helpful comment but screw it.  

I DONT click links either!  I am going to bed!


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Jan 8, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> I don't want to get into the great discussion over "clicking links", but just so TheDiabetesHero understands, one of the reason that some people, including myself, would prefer not to have to clink links is that they can be alter maliciously by people other than the original poster, that being you in this case.  Personally, I have nothing against having to click links, but I am always leary that they are going to take me somewhere they shouldn't at no fault of mine or yours - it has and does happen.
> 
> I looked at your images and am just curious what software you are using - I am new at this HDR stuff  and so I am not really qualified to critique images as yet, but I am interested in the software people are using and the techniques they use to achieve the final result, e.g. one raw image converted to three TIFFs before HDR processing, or three raw images run through some HDR software - just interested more in the technical side of conversions for now.
> 
> ...




I use photomatix to tone map the images and then do some post processing in PS CS5. Topaz adjust also helps add a little pop the images if used correctly...I use 3 raw images *usually*....save them as tiffs from photomatix then upload them in PS and make my adjustments then save them as jpegs.

Thank you for your polite input about links, Ill sit down and figure out how to do everything on the forums one of these days then start posting the pictures in the actual thread. Thank you again for explaining it politely.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 8, 2011)

> =TheDiabetesHero;2126053
> I use photomatix to tone map the images and then do some post processing in PS CS5. Topaz adjust also helps add a little pop the images if used correctly...I use 3 raw images *usually*....save them as tiffs from photomatix then upload them in PS and make my adjustments then save them as jpegs.
> 
> Thank you for your polite input about links, Ill sit down and figure out how to do everything on the forums one of these days then start posting the pictures in the actual thread. Thank you again for explaining it politely.


 
Thanks for the technical information and your other comments. One other point you may want to consider and that is...if, it ever happened that someone clicked on one of your links and it did, by some wierd chance of fate take them to a malicious site that did or did not create problems, you can be sure that the people on this forum would be the first to know and that is the last time that anyone, including me, would ever click on one of your links.  So as a buddy of mine used to say - "forewarned is forearmed".

The only comment I have on your photos after reviewing them closely, particularly the first two, is the lack of detail in the background - whether this is a result of shooting at night or not, I can't say, but if there was anything you could do to bring out more "background" detail then you might want to try it.   Having said that, these two have given me some additional ideas for some HDR pics - night time - I will definitely add this to my list of things I want to try - can't go with the half-buried cars, because we don't have any of these where I hang out, at least not that I know of, anyway, today it is snowing like crazy, visibility is less than 1 km and the thermometer is headed for somewhere in the vicinity of -20° C, so needless to say I won't be out and about doing much photography for a day or two, or at least until this weather passes, as it will.  Good luck to you in your future HDR endeavours.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, did you all see the issues today with this site being under attack?

Check out the thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-photo-gallery/230821-attack-site-3.html

and here is the response from the seldom seen admin


> Guys, we are getting a false positive from Google and it was because they spotted two threads with an image hosted on an infected site. So we kind of got the warning because of that. I filtered the domain so people can't hotlink images from there and we've asked Google to remove the filter.


Infected site, images hosted...this is why people don't like to click on links that bring them to other sites.  No problem with this attack as the images were not hosted or put up here, nor where people going to the infected site via a link.

I'm just saying... ya know.  

If the issue you are posting links and not images is a lack of understanding of the site mechanics due to you being new, thats fine, just say so.  There are plenty of sticky threads on this forum that explain how to post up images, and we get a few threads a week from people asking how to do so.

If you perceived my initial comments are rude, well, sorry you feel that way.  Be mindful of the replies you might get, some are not always nice and polite, specially when posting up work.

Best of luck..


----------

